# The Easiest Way to Make Your Bench Mobile



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I hope this is the right place to post this. Found it on Pinterest, looking for something not even vaguely resembling this. Actually the photo should be ample, but I'll post the whole article anyway.
https://www.popularwoodworking.com/...hes/the-easiest-way-to-make-your-bench-mobile
Of course, it would be suitable for various tools stand, etc. I'd never ran across this idea before, on the other hand, have never required wheels on my stands, etc. Simple, low cost, works. Neat.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Clever way of doing that! Thanks for sharing that with us!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

OPG3 said:


> Clever way of doing that! Thanks for sharing that with us!
> 
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


Well gee, Otis, someone has to keep you kids updated, and I drew the short straw. >


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

So, in order to get my bench up on the wheels, I'd have to lift each end while balancing on one foot. Looks like it was designed for people with fewer candles on the cake.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

DonkeyHody said:


> So, in order to get my bench up on the wheels, I'd have to lift each end while balancing on one foot. Looks like it was designed for people with fewer candles on the cake.


I'm with Andy, this looks like a solution for a lightweight bench with no drawers or shelves full of stuff.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Plus steel toed boots ,just in case.
Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DonkeyHody said:


> So, in order to get my bench up on the wheels, I'd have to lift each end while balancing on one foot. Looks like it was designed for people with fewer candles on the cake.


Depends on if you use your imagination or not. Me, I'd rig something like this. Lift, pretty much no matter how heavy it is, and you could rig a cable or lever system to swing the wheel bar up into place.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I use the set from Rockler:

Workbench Locking Caster Kit (4 Pack) - Rockler Woodworking Tools

They do work but given the weight of my bench they can be hard to set. Fortunately, I seldom have to move it.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

JOAT said:


> Depends on if you use your imagination or not. Me, I'd rig something like this. Lift, pretty much no matter how heavy it is, and you could rig a cable or lever system to swing the wheel bar up into place.


Yes, but can she COOK??


----------



## ggom (Apr 5, 2017)

Interseting

the blonde one , not bad.

I' d like be to able to move my combination table saw, planer- jointer on wheels.

But I will not lift the weight myself !

Has to be a clever lever system.

Then the blond one could use it.

Gérard


----------

